# Invest in Prize Bonds or not?



## ctlsleh (16 Oct 2012)

I dont know if this has been covered before, but i have 20K to invest and considering the miserable return on a fixed term deposit, im considering investing in Prizebonds and while the chances to win are low, the potential returns vs the retuen on a 12 month deposit account make it appear like an interesting punt......anybody rtied this and whats the general view?
thanks,
Eoin


----------



## Crugers (16 Oct 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20903&highlight=prize+bond


----------



## Lightning (16 Oct 2012)

In particular, read this post. 

As per the post, you have a 1 in 5.4 million chance of wining the top prize. Most people get a very low return on their money, if any return at all.

I would go with a deposit product any day, over this likely-low return gambling product.


----------



## Palerider (16 Oct 2012)

€50000 purchased in August 26 2010 – 8000 bonds, €50000 purchased 9th Feb 2011 – 8000 bonds


My actual wins / return to  Sept 21 inclusive is €4075 .

Based on best available interest rate less DIRT my loss to September 30th  is €702 ish.

I just need to get around to closing these down, great fun especially as you can access the prize bond tracker service online each Friday to see if you ' won ' , my biggest win was in one cheque amount of €250, I have reviewed my winning trends by graph and you'd hardly believe that my bonds seem to trend with repeat wins for a couple of weeks then nothing for a couple of weeks or a  month and then wins again, I know it sounds implausable but I am starting to think there is some sort of rolling program pulling these out, it does not seem as entirely random as I would have expected.

in reply...I would not bother !


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Oct 2012)

Palerider said:


> €50000 purchased in August 26 2010 – 8000 bonds, €50000 purchased 9th Feb 2011 – 8000 bonds
> 
> 
> I know it sounds implausable but I am starting to think there is some sort of rolling program pulling these out, it does not seem as entirely random as I would have expected.


 
I have not had a win this year. I won €75 last year and €75 the year before. Based on €3500 worth of Prize Bonds. Based on the above I should be due my €75 any day now. I also think they are not entirely random.

I had £500 of Prize Bonds for 20 years without a win. When I moved house and notified a change of address I had two small wins side by side. It was almost as if I had woken them from their deep sleep.


----------



## Branz (22 Feb 2016)

Just to share some recent correspondence with Fexco re Prize bonds.

I have three grand kids, 11, 6, 3 so I thought I would open three accounts for them and buy them gifts of 25 euro in each just for openers.

This is the  gift form I filled out
http://www.statesavings.ie/Downloads/PBGiftApplicationForm.pdf

Clearly it states if less that 100 euro only I need sign.

The attached extract came back.
_" In the case where the bondholder is a minor, all forms and requests must be authorised by both parents/guardians who must sign on their behalf.
The bond holder also must sign if over 7 years of age"
.
We have enclosed your application form"_

I must say I am stunned.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Feb 2016)

Discussed at length in other threads.

Brendan


----------

